# Epic Battle of Man vs. Deer



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

This is crazy, my girlfriend sent it to me and I thought it was appropriate for the forum. Good read!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/9896288

:sniper:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow! :box:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

The guy has quite the set of kahuna's, I would have never attempted to do that. I would probably closed the door and grab a gun or called police..........


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok this reminds me os something, you will probably think I am crazy, and I have no source. But I heard and read of a buck breaking into kirkwood mall, and got trapped between doors. He also lost an antler, and when animal control found him, they released him near the airport. If anyone can find a source that would be great.


----------

